
DHH: Open-Source Beyond the Market - jashkenas
http://m.signalvnoise.com/open-source-beyond-the-market
======
kwikiel
"I think it’s why so many startups in technology are so eager to boast about
how serious and important their mission is. Even if it’s evidently not so.
They’re trying to counterweight and compensate for the actual loss of meaning
and purpose that a lot of us suffer under either periodically or chronically.

“We’re on a mission to unleash the world’s creative energy by designing a more
enlightened way of working” – Dropbox

For fuck’s sake, Dropbox. You host files. You make the files appear on all my
computers.

I like Dropbox. I use Dropbox. I PAY FOR DROPBOX. But it is not “unleashing”
my “creativity” in any meaningful sense of either of those words. It stores my
files. It’s literally a filing company.

Do you think filing cabinet companies of yesteryear bragged about unleashing
the creative capacity of the whole fucking world? Of course they didn’t! That
would have gotten you laughed out of church.

"

